# The fattest man in England?



## braveuk28 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmm, now I just know that I am going to get shot down here, but, looking at the threads on this board. I think at 250lbs I am the fattest British person posting on this board!!!! I think I will have a small toast...ching ching.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Feb 26, 2007)

Brave, 

Sorry to shoot you down, but there's at least 3 people, women admittedly, that are bigger than you! I'm not far off you LOL, but i'm fairly tall (6'1)

Mike


----------



## braveuk28 (Feb 26, 2007)

Lol Mike. Still doesn't displace me as the fattest "MAN" in England who is posting on this board. Am sure there are others over 250 here though who could claim the crown. 

Wonder if you could challenge someone to a kind of "BHM medievil style Joust"?? Instead of running with a lance on a horse. You would just run towards each-other with your belly until ....splat!! And who ever was left standing triumphed. Cross between sumo and jousting? Something to think about for the 2012 London Olympics. I might write to Tony Blair.


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a link of the real fattest man in England, Daniel Lambert.

http://www.webplay.org/themes_leic_why5.php

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Lambert.jpg


----------



## braveuk28 (Feb 26, 2007)

What a jolly fellow!!! 

However, seems that recently poor old Mr Lambert was de-frocked of his worthy title and replaced by MR Barry Austin who reached 65 stone [910 lbs]. On purpose it seems as well. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/weekend/story/0,,1762487,00.html#article_continue


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 26, 2007)

braveuk28 said:


> What a jolly fellow!!!
> 
> However, seems that recently poor old Mr Lambert was de-frocked of his worthy title and replaced by MR Barry Austin who reached 65 stone [910 lbs]. On purpose it seems as well.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/weekend/story/0,,1762487,00.html#article_continue



Here's a picture of Barry Austin.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment buddha.jpg


----------



## braveuk28 (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG - Just actually read the story behind the link I posted and was incredibly moved. Take a look above. 

Paul x


----------



## Melian (Feb 26, 2007)

Aw come on, Paul. You can beat him!


----------



## braveuk28 (Feb 27, 2007)

lol, only abother 700lbs to go. Seriously his story is so moving. There was a documentary on him not so long ago, he is a really funny guy.


----------



## pattycake (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry to break it to you, but I know for a fact that there were bigger English blokes than you posting on the board recently-ish, though I think they're shy to admit it. Mind you, they've been pretty quiet of late, so maybe you're the only one left! Is 250 lbs enough of you to go around all of us girls?


----------



## xoxoshelby (Feb 27, 2007)

braveuk28 said:


> lol, only abother 700lbs to go. Seriously his story is so moving. There was a documentary on him not so long ago, he is a really funny guy.



You're right, this was a great story. It was written almost a year ago, I wonder where he is now. Did he ever make it to Vegas??


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Feb 27, 2007)

There's a clip of him on YouTube 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNAzXOfBEEw

The article has a bittersweet tone to it. I hope everything works out for Baz.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Feb 27, 2007)

I was hoping the utube video was going to be like the article, because he sounds like a nice guy...but all that it was, was to ridicule him. WTF was up with that music? and as usual, the nasty comments from people. Not exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Feb 27, 2007)

xoxoshelby said:


> I was hoping the utube video was going to be like the article, because he sounds like a nice guy...but all that it was, was to ridicule him. WTF was up with that music? and as usual, the nasty comments from people. Not exactly what I was hoping for.



That's true. Keep in mind he openly exploited himself for years. He doesn't deserve the nasty comments, but it's no surprise.


----------



## Deepfriedness (Feb 28, 2007)

braveuk28 said:


> Wonder if you could challenge someone to a kind of "BHM medievil style Joust"?? Instead of running with a lance on a horse. You would just run towards each-other with your belly until ....splat!! And who ever was left standing triumphed. Cross between sumo and jousting? Something to think about for the 2012 London Olympics. I might write to Tony Blair.



I might not be that regular a poster, but I still weigh 290lbs... and live in the UK! I would challenge you to a medieval joust to prove my worthiness, but my clothes horse has washing on it.


----------



## braveuk28 (Feb 28, 2007)

ok, I admit defeat. Though am very interested in some kind of belly bashing competition. Could be filmed live and uploaded to YouTube. 

Paul


----------



## one_shy_writer (Feb 28, 2007)

*eyes light up*

Hey, don't tease us like that...


----------



## fat hiker (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the links to Barry Austin. What an inspiring story.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Mar 6, 2007)

fat hiker said:


> Thanks for the links to Barry Austin. What an inspiring story.



cant compete with barry austin although he is a big hero of mine, and i'm in wales rather than england, but i'm around 300 at 5ft4 with a big beer belly so to those who replied i guess i have the biggest belly here (in the uk of course!! :eat2?


----------



## braveuk28 (Mar 7, 2007)

You have the crown


----------



## FatKatLuvr (Mar 9, 2007)

xoxoshelby said:


> I was hoping the utube video was going to be like the article, because he sounds like a nice guy...but all that it was, was to ridicule him. WTF was up with that music? and as usual, the nasty comments from people. Not exactly what I was hoping for.



Hello, to everyone here. I don't usually post here, because I'm an FA. But I'm also a Bi FA, I'm attracted not only to SSBBWS but also to SSBHMS. 

Please don't be uncomfortable with my presence here. 

The reason why I'm posting here now is in defense of the person, "KOTOKOV", who posted the video/videos on YouTube.

I don't know him personally, but from what I do know is that he is attracted to SSBHMS. He has posted pics of SSBHMS on a lot of groups on Yahoo, that are dedicated to the sex appeal of larger men by "chubby chasers". 

I can only say that his posts either on YouTube or on Yahoo are meant with great admiration and sincerity. The music I would assume was for his own personal touch. Not to make fun of anyone. He has other posts of SSBHMS on YouTube. 

As you all well know that rude comments are going to be made by ignorant people whenever they see a large man or woman. It's sad.

Here is a link to another post by another person, "ilovefat":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fo-OdTDmVzY&mode=related&search=

A very nice older SSBHM is featured, so enjoy and thanks for allowing me to post.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Mar 9, 2007)

FatKatLuvr said:


> I don't know him personally, but from what I do know is that he is attracted to SSBHMS. He has posted pics of SSBHMS on a lot of groups on Yahoo, that are dedicated to the sex appeal of larger men by "chubby chasers".
> 
> I can only say that his posts either on YouTube or on Yahoo are meant with great admiration and sincerity.




Demonstrated by the statement, "Barry shows his beautiful body."

Eh, everyone can't be happy. People will criticize no matter what.


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well I am taller at around 6'2" which makes me the heaviest (if not the fattest at 56/58" minimum at the belly) guy in England and the UK who has posted to this thread at least at 345lb

Nice to come top sometimes  

Rich


----------



## pattycake (Apr 19, 2007)

There's an updated show about Barry Austin on next week. 'Back Inside Britain's Fattest Man' is on Sky One at 9pm on Monday 23rd of April. 
I don't even have Sky One so I'm hoping they'll show it on Sky Three eventually for us poor people who only have freeview.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Apr 23, 2007)

I watched the documentary on Barry Austin- he came across as a very nice guy indeed, and a typical brummie!


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jul 4, 2007)

CartmanUK26 said:


> Well I am taller at around 6'2" which makes me the heaviest (if not the fattest at 56/58" minimum at the belly) guy in England and the UK who has posted to this thread at least at 345lb
> 
> Nice to come top sometimes
> 
> Rich




i'm 5 foot 1.........

around the belly....... 

mate you should go for 6ft around the belly


----------



## Kotokov (Jul 6, 2007)

FatKatLuvr said:


> ...The reason why I'm posting here now is in defense of the person, "KOTOKOV", who posted the video/videos on YouTube.
> 
> I don't know him personally, but from what I do know is that he is attracted to SSBHMS. He has posted pics of SSBHMS on a lot of groups on Yahoo, that are dedicated to the sex appeal of larger men by "chubby chasers".
> 
> ...



Hi, everybody,

thanks for interesting on my videos. It isn't my intention to make fun of stout people. I rather love SSBBWs and SSBHMs and I always make friendly contacts to such people and people who love also them. I have in the meantime already many videos and therefore lose the summary of all comments before. Now I have cleared the comments of the "Barry Austin" video. I'm a German and I don't recognize always nasty comments. It would be nice of you to report these to me, if you see such comments, I then will remove her immediately!

Many thanks :smitten: 
Kotokov


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Jul 6, 2007)

bigrugbybloke said:


> i'm 5 foot 1.........
> 
> around the belly.......
> 
> mate you should go for 6ft around the belly



Nope, I am happy where I am thanks!


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jul 6, 2007)

He's absolutely perfect just the way he is. :wubu:


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jul 6, 2007)

CartmanUK26 said:


> Well I am taller at around 6'2" which makes me the heaviest (if not the fattest at 56/58" minimum at the belly) guy in England and the UK who has posted to this thread at least at 345lb
> 
> Nice to come top sometimes
> 
> Rich



you are the king of england, and i am the king of wales


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Jul 7, 2007)

This thread is usless without photos :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey, I saw Barry Austin in a documentary. I thought he was very warm hearted and wonderful. I can't seem to find any kind of update on how he is doing as of 2007 etc, on the net. I hope he is happy and well. Susannah


----------

